# Reading > Religious Texts >  The Book of Mormon (a la Tailor Stately)

## NikolaiI

I'm writing this primarily for Tailor Stately, my old old old friend.

I don't mean old in years!!!!

I mean old as in our friendship.

Let's talk  :Smile:  ❤

----------


## tailor STATELY

I am old, lol... but only 18 years in the gospel of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.

I love the Book of Mormon and have a testimony of its truth.

My latest talk was on Moroni Chapter 7: still in revision mode... https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

Moroni 7 entire chapter... https://www.churchofjesuschrist.org/...=eng&clang=eng
Synopsis: "An invitation is given to enter into the rest of the Lord—Pray with real intent—The Spirit of Christ enables men to know good from evil—Satan persuades men to deny Christ and do evil—The prophets manifest the coming of Christ—By faith, miracles are wrought and angels minister—Men should hope for eternal life and cleave unto charity. About A.D. 401–21." 

One link for the Book of Mormon poets out there that study poetry is this gem that I noted for further study... https://thelunchisfree.com/2016/08/2...e-in-moroni-7/

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## NikolaiI

What I love is that every time you (hopefully no pressure, but again sometime) reply to this thread it appears as: The Book of Mormon (a la...... tailor STATELY  :Smile: ) in other words your name italics or link.

----------


## tailor STATELY

lol... maybe we could ask if we can change the title a bit ?

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## NikolaiI

Too late.

----------

